# Advice on schools in Montreal



## ajsalaverria (Mar 14, 2018)

Hi, we will be moving from China to Montreal this summer and I am currently looking at options for schools for my two sons who are 7 and 10 yo. Their main language is English and Chinese, but they understand spoken French and Spanish, although they cannot speak it or read it. They have gone to a private school all their lives in China, but now that we will move to Montreal we are considering public schools as they are very good.
I am concerned about the French though, as they will not be at a good level to do the work expected. Do you know if there are English public schools or schools that cater to expat kids that could learn French slowly? What would you recommend? We still have not decided where to live, as this will be mostly according to the schools available on the area. 
Some of my husband's future colleagues mentioned Outremont and Le Plateau? so confused...HELP!!


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

What is the nationality of the parents? As that plays in role in what you are allowed to do regarding French or English education.


----------



## ajsalaverria (Mar 14, 2018)

Hi, I am from El Salvador but also hold French nationality. My husband is French. Boys are French too.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Keep in mind that the French spoken in Quebec is not the same as the French spoken in France or that taught in schools worldwide.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Here is the legislation regarding French/English schooling until they go to postsecondary:
Instruction in English
Education is in French, unless you qualify for exception.


----------

